# Color Bleed on with cleartype.



## CrayonMuncher

Pc is the one in the sig and basically with clear type on i have a red color bleed around the edge of some text, anyone know how to fix it? I used the desktop with segoe ui light font and with clear type off theres is close to no red around the edge of text with it on text is smoother and clearer but with red around the edge of it, only faint but noticeable.

This wouldn't bother me as when using the standard win7 font, it is not noticeable really at all using windows programs and stuff but when using firefox it is quite noticebale.


----------



## speedyink

Only two things I can think of.

Most probable is the monitor.  Try adjusting the saturation setting on it.

Second is video card settings..go into the ati panel and try adjusting different settings.

Honestly is sounds like a bunk monitor though.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

speedyink said:


> Only two things I can think of.
> 
> Most probable is the monitor.  Try adjusting the saturation setting on it.
> 
> Second is video card settings..go into the ati panel and try adjusting different settings.
> 
> Honestly is sounds like a bunk monitor though.



Nah it's not the monitor, when plugged into my ps3 using hdmi picture is fine, no colorbleed on text or other wise, same with cleartype off mostly and when playing games in windows just when reading lots of text does it beomce slightly apparant and only in windows where cleartype is in effect, in games with bucket loads of text it is fine, i've played around with the rgb and that helps.

Appartanly its quite common when using and lcd tv due the way cleartype smooths the text.

Bascally when you open the cleartype config box if you uncheck the box all of the slight redness disappears, when you check the box the text is smoother and easier to read but has slight redness around the edged of certain text, things like:

lllllllllllll
lllllllllllll
lllllllllllll
lllllllllllll

Would show slight color bleed on with certain fonts with cleartype on.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I'm gonna bump this with an illustration.

On the left is firefox 4 config page, where it is particularly noticeable, second in is me typeing the most affected word, accessibilty, and on the far left is me typing the same word with cleartype off.

As you can see on firefox the color bleed is very clear, typing within in windows is noticeable but faint and with cleartype off it is non -existent but text is harder to read, any ideas?


----------



## Metal Man 2

I dont know if this will help but I had the problem of the letters were real fuzzy to the point where I was getting head aches with the blurry text. I got 2 new monitors to replace the one new that had the blurry text. One of the newer ones still had the same awful text and the other was crystal clear. I swithed the plug one was a HDMI and the other was a DVI. The one with the HDMI plug looked blurry (with text)on both screens and the DVI plug was clear text on both screens. Might try different conections.
Did this just start happening?
Since you say it only works with firefox I would check out firefox.


----------



## speedyink

innercx said:


> I'm gonna bump this with an illustration.
> 
> On the left is firefox 4 config page, where it is particularly noticeable, second in is me typeing the most affected word, accessibilty, and on the far left is me typing the same word with cleartype off.
> 
> As you can see on firefox the color bleed is very clear, typing within in windows is noticeable but faint and with cleartype off it is non -existent but text is harder to read, any ideas?




That's trippy...I can see some red hue in "ibility" in the firefox screen when I'm far enough away that it hurts to read, but it does not appear in the clear type or cleartype off tests...in fact the cleartype off text looks suspiciously red tinted when I look at it real fast.  Funny thing is when I move closer to the screen it completely disappears.

I don't think this is anything to do with software, as it does it for random text (regardless of clear type), the fact that is disappears when I move closer, and that it happens on both my laptop and the tv i use as a monitor.  Optical illusion?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

speedyink said:


> That's trippy...I can see some red hue in "ibility" in the firefox screen when I'm far enough away that it hurts to read, but it does not appear in the clear type or cleartype off tests...in fact the cleartype off text looks suspiciously red tinted when I look at it real fast.  Funny thing is when I move closer to the screen it completely disappears.
> 
> I don't think this is anything to do with software, as it does it for random text (regardless of clear type), the fact that is disappears when I move closer, and that it happens on both my laptop and the tv i use as a monitor.  Optical illusion?




Maybe i'm sitting to close cause cleartype when on looks fine further away but when close it looks redish, other way round when it's off lol, maybe its just that my tv is too big and i'm sitting as close as i would on a 15'' monitor when reading text, etiher way I have determined that monitor is fine doing doing everything else and produces color and text fine when playing games, or when the same text is display via ps3 using hdmi, so is just the text rendering that is the prob, ichanged some of the fonts around in windows and have cleartype off now which has helped.
Btw it happens on all text with cleartype on i just used the above image as an example as it is most evident on this particular passage, maybe wasnt the best choice as with all the i's and l's it creates a bit of a trippy illusion.

Edit: This is definatly to do with either windows text rendering or something simalar as that exact same image above when englarged using the internet browser on my ps3, again connecting with HDMI shows no color bleed/red tint on any of the text at all, no matter how close to the screen you get.

Further Edit: If you zoom to the max level on ps3 cleatype text shows slight colour change around the edge of text as it would due to how it smooths text, with if off it is perfect text.

Final Edit: Just found what sounds like a reasonable anwser at overclockers staing

'Cleartype expects a standard RGB LCD where the pixel are in group of 3 vertical red, green, and blue bars. Any other design may affect cleartype's ability to work. LED based monitor could also have different pixel design. Lastly, avoid monitor offering yellow subpixel, that won't help with cleartype either.'

The op had the exact same prob as me.


----------



## BMan

To get rid of the red tint around text, I have found adjusting the clock on the monitor either greater/less than 50 has solved the problem. The text will not be as sharp though.  I have an Acer desktop and monitor. Running Windows 7 64 bit.


----------

